# Alpine 7909 Bluetooth Ipad/Ipod interface option



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just got this setup working. So here is the story, I found an interface that connected to the MBUS connector for the cd shuttle and would emulate the MBUS connection to the head unit. I can put the unit into what it believes is the cd changer. 
This is accomplished just like the shuttle switch press the cd play button a few seconds and the changer icon lights on the front panel.
I then have interfaced the audio in with the emulator. so now there is an input of the audio to the 7909.
I can connect my phone Bluetooth to the radio, and you hear your conversation on the radio speakers. 
I also can interface an Ipod/Ipad to the radio now.
I can also connect any audio source to the radio with the 1/8 inch standard jack to the radio.
So in a nut shell, the 7909 now is fully intergraded to all of the new bells and whistles of the ipad, Bluetooth phone, audio all of it now.

So how cool is that????????????


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It's not cool that you didn't share what interface.


----------



## jeffp (Jan 18, 2015)

The box is a grom MBUSDB3 kit you can order the Iphone/pad connector, and the 1/8' audio connector. then you can also link up with the Bluetooth through the radio. they have a vid of the unit in operation.
You will have to modify the audio connection as the 7909 has the separate audio rca connectors.


----------

